# [WR] Kaijun Lin 26.41 3BLD Mean



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=842&cat=16&rnd=1

23.97 AsR single too :tu

Maskow's 26.72 hasn't even been uploaded yet and it's already broken lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice! Congrats Kaijun


----------



## Carrot (Mar 15, 2015)

almost 26.02 mean WR, (26.98, DNF(24.72), 26.35) in the final! :O


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

What!? I didn't know he was that good! Gj!


----------



## hubingjushi (Mar 15, 2015)

I knew it would be a long battle of 3BLD avg WR between them


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2015)

Awesome! Great to see genuine competition remains in bld, even if multi is still a one-horse-race.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 15, 2015)

'Sheeeeit' xD


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Maskow said:


> 'Sheeeeit' xD


It's going down!


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!


Iggy said:


> Maskow's 26.72 hasn't even been uploaded yet and it's already broken lol


??


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> ??



I think he means that it's not yet on the WCA.


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I think he means that it's not yet on the WCA.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Masu1 (Mar 15, 2015)

With 356?


----------



## JemFish (Mar 15, 2015)

Yessss!! Good job Kaijun!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2015)

Great job, Kaijun! It's a shame there isn't any Big BLD in China for a while :/


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats Kaijun! Anyone know if there's a video?


----------



## Hari (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow  Now Maskow must be feeling the same way Kabyanil did ;D


Ollie said:


> Great job, Kaijun! It's a shame there isn't any Big BLD in China for a while :/



When's the next comp with big BLD in China?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2015)

Hari said:


> Wow  Now Maskow must be feeling the same way Kabyanil did ;D
> 
> 
> When's the next comp with big BLD in China?



Oh wait, early April, my mistake


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 15, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Great job, Kaijun! It's a shame there isn't any Big BLD in China for a while :/


#SecretlyPleased


----------



## c4cuber (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice, it's cool to see that there is still competition among top 3BLD'ers. Awesome job!


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 16, 2015)

Kaijun Lin 3BLD 26.14 , 29.11 , 23.97


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 16, 2015)

26.98，DNF（24.72），26.35


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2015)

See, Maskow, you don't need a lace to put on the blindfold in sub-0.1


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 16, 2015)

Wait why was the second solve DNFed?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 16, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/Du0oS5r31Ks[/video]

This one includes the (very respectful) reaction.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wait why was the second solve DNFed?



Off by 3 corners we don't see because of the angle of the cube (I think).


----------

